
Blazor: Using C# for client-side web development - aragorn2
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/aspnet/core/client-side/spa/blazor/index?view=aspnetcore-3.0
======
0_gravitas
Blazor is and has been an incredibly interesting idea coming out at an
incredibly interesting time with regards to Microsoft. I hope the tech matures
well and that people end up doing some interesting things with it.

